# How many WILD pheasants did you kill this year?



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

How many WILD pheasants did you kill this year?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Who in the heck killed 10 or more pheasants this year. Fess up.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Well................................. over 10 but not in Utah.

SD


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Who in the heck killed 10 or more pheasants this year. Fess up.


Everybody who made out of state hunting trips. 8) Plus huntall...he kills everything over that ugly dog of his.
I managed only 9 Utah roosters this year. My health kept me out of the game for most of the hunt. I peppered Huns on two of my trips, though, so that eased the pain a little. :wink:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

you wouldn't belive me if I told you :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

0  saw 2. the first one flew up right in front of a tractor barn and farm equimpemnt. and yesterday when i was hiking looking for bucks (for fun) i spooked up a nice rooster. i'm not 16 yet so i can't hunt by myself. he must have knew because he just stopped and walked around in front of me :evil:


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll fess up. All in Utah.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Two. Only made it out for one afternoon though.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Got to love the Ugly dogs!!!! Killed 11 and lost 1 all on public land


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is 4 of the 7 i shot this season in southern utah i got **** lucky to kill 7 in southern utah.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

How many hens were you guys seeing? I saw 9 and 1 rooster that I missed.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Who in the heck killed 10 or more pheasants this year. Fess up.
> 
> 
> Everybody who made out of state hunting trips. 8) Plus huntall...he kills everything over that ugly dog of his.
> I managed only 9 Utah roosters this year. My health kept me out of the game for most of the hunt. I peppered Huns on two of my trips, though, so that eased the pain a little. :wink:


17 in Utah
18 in ND
2 in Idaho

Man how I love the bearded Ladies


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I killed 4 Utah birds this year. The last one was a lone rooster running with about 6 hens. I'm planning on adding to my yearly total with a trip out to Kansas in a couple weeks. If things go well I could end up in the 20 and over group. Who's counting though, right?

Shane


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

9 in Utah and 3 so far in Idaho. Should have went pheasant hunting this last week and not to go try to kill my cow. Wasted two good days of pheasant hunting.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Where in the heck are you guys finding all these dang ditch bitc*es!! I've been out 4 times, got kicked off of unposted private property 3 times, and wandered all over Hades and back chasing my buddies lab and still haven't seen one!! Granted its all been in UT county, but still!! My buddy with the lab took me to 4 mile, but after seeing how preserves work I didn't shoot any birds. No offense to you guys who like preserves but there was no sport for me. We saw every bird before it was shot, usually walking across the road or the ravine next to the road. I think I will join it though, I have a 9 yr old daughter who would love to shoot some pheasant! Plus it seems like a good place to at least get a dog exposed to birds (no substitute for wild I know, but better than nothing).


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

WELL i did not do to bad down here in st.george go 9 pheasant down here.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

3 here
15 in SD


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shot 8 in 5 trips out. My brother shot 15 in 10 trips out. All on public land in Utah County of all places. This is the best year in at least the last 15 that I can remember. This is the first good year I have had with my 3 year old Golden Retriever. She was excellent to say the least. I am guessing I saw just as many roosters as hens too. Much better than expected.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Shot over 10 in Utah County on public and private ground. Our group shot 26 with 9 of them being on the last Saturday of the hunt on private ground. I guess we caught the farmer on a good day and he let us on his land. We also have some good dogs in our group as well.


Now off to Kansas for a week and hopefully we'll get 4 times that much.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I had the worst year I can recall in as long as I have been hunting. I bagged 3 Roosters and I believe 11 Quail in only few outings. 
It does look more promissing for the Quail for the next few years.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I have shot plenty. My hunt has really just started. Headed to the farm Friday and at least two more times this year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My heck I can't believe the amount of pheasants some of you guys are getting in Utah! Where in the world are you Southern Utah guys shooting pheasants? I shot one on some farmland just off Lund Highway west of Cedar City this year and I thought I was the only person who even knew pheasants existed down here. I saw another rooster today but I didn't have a shotgun and I think the pheasant season is over by now anyway isn't it?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

It was over the twenty second pic up a proclamation :wink:


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

katorade said:


> It was over the twenty second pic up a proclamation :wink:


Not for all counties...some of us are still out there running around trying to get the first one of the season thank you very much... :wink:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

toomeymd said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > It was over the twenty second pic up a proclamation :wink:
> ...


Forgot about the extended season.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Wish I had an extended season area close by  
Idaho is the closest place to extend my season


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Just returned from Kansas for a week and will have to up my total by 24 birds and our group total by 80.  We could have shot more but the possession limit held us back.


----------

